# OH MY GOSH! LUCY IS SOOO TINY!!!!!!



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

And went after work to buy her a little sweater.... sooo adorable... and a tiny pink harness.. (yes its allllll pink and white!....) anyway.. I bought an x small! I am washing the sweater in hopes of shrinking it! Heck I dont even know if I put the harness on her the correct way.. she did not seem to mind the cute sweater because it was super soft.. I would not put anything on her that is like wool that I wouldnt wear.. but seriously the cutest thing ever! SHE IS MY ANGEL! I LOVE HER SOOO MUCH!
I cant wait to see if her new sweater shrunk and then I will take some new photos and show you guys...
as far as potty training tonight.. oh its all about the potty pad.. Its a BLIZZARD whit out.. out there.. cant see anything. They let us off work so early... just to get home safe.. what do I do? GO TO PETSMART! IM A FREAK!!! I LOVE HER THOUGH! Sally and Lucy are my children... they truly are.. my family gives them gifts like as if they were my kids. they always have with Sally... 

anyway... 
MERRRRY CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh hope the sweater shrinks a bit so we can see your little girl in it ! Sounds like you'll have a white Christmas where you are. I thought we would here in NY ...didn't think the snow/ice would melt but we got a couple of warmer days and the snow is just about all gone!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't worry I think we are all "freaks" here. I look at mine all the time and think they are so adorable and make me so happy!!! I call them "My Peoples" so your not alone!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hope the sweater shrunk some.  Can't wait to see pictures of her in it!!! :aktion033:


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

ahhh, cant wait for pics and youre lucky we didnt have any snow for christmas...it was like almost 60 here.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> ahhh, cant wait for pics and youre lucky we didnt have any snow for christmas...it was like almost 60 here.[/B]


LOL
it was huuuuuuuge!!!!!!! Its just sooooo big.... an xtra small anywhere is beyond large for this itty bitty puppy...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i bought mini all xs stuff from petco and petsmart. they were a little loose on her, but they did fit. funny thing, she can still fit into them. i just prefer to buy her smalls now because sometimes i keep her hair a little longer and she seems to mat less...lol. :biggrin:


----------

